#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  How would you like to document your travels?

## Bhavya

When you travel, undoubtedly you have many unforgettable memories and experiences. But those memories and experiences can fade away with time so it's really a good idea to document your travel memories and experiences through paper journels, fun photo series, illustrating pictures or some other documenting methods. Guys, I would like to hear from you, how would you like to document your travels?

----------

